# First ABT - They are AWESOME - Qview



## downstatesmoker (Jul 14, 2008)

So I had read about ABT's on this board.  I figured I'd give them a try.  I'm not a pepper fan in general but figured what the heck.  They came out great, though I must apologize for the lame Q-View.  I didn't snap the stuffing nor the finished product, and I wasn't even drinking yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I used the following:

roughly 30 Jalepeno's halved with seeds and veins removed
3 lbs bacon
24 oz's cream cheese
1 cup (precooked measure) bulk sausage
1 1/2 cups extra sharp cheddar cheese
1 1/2 Tbsp dry onion
1 Tbsp garlic powder
2 Tbsp's Buckwheat honey
1 tsp cayenne

I put everything except the peppers in a bowl and heated it up with 30% power in the micro to just loosen up the cream cheese a bit and mixed the stuffing.  Stuffed the Jalepeno's and wrapped with bacon.  Let them sit in the fridge overnight. 

Onto the gril at 250ish for about 1.5 hours till the bacon started to get a nice brown and slightly crispy.  The came out great.

Browning the Sausage






Hope you enjoyed.  Next time I will be more on the ball with the after shots :)


----------



## bigbear (Jul 14, 2008)

Man, those look wonderful!!  I'm goin' to steal your recipe if you don't mind and give them a try.  Anything named "ABT" has to be worth a try!

Thanks for sharing!!!  Happy smokin'


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 14, 2008)

Those look good. Be creative with the recipe and keep doing them. Let us know how they turned out. Thanks for the QView.


----------



## bbq addict (Jul 14, 2008)

Did the jalapenos come out crunchy or were they soft?  Last time I did ABTs they came out pretty much just like eating a jalapeno wrapped in bacon...


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jul 14, 2008)

They were crunchy, I like them that way.  It gives the jalapeno definition.  If you like them soft you can always try grilling/roasting the jalapeno a bit before stuffing them.


----------



## seboke (Jul 14, 2008)

Thed do look great!  How well did the bacon wrap hold without toothpics?


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking good.  Tasting better i'm sure.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 14, 2008)

Look like mighty fine boats!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 14, 2008)

I always do my boats w/o toothpics too. Room temp bacon tends to stick to itself, just wrap them so you end on the top of the pepper, and you'll have no problems.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 14, 2008)

ABT's look great.  

I am no expert by an means, but  I have been doing alot of research on ABT's lately and have read that if you want softer less heat peppers cook them at higher temps.  I have noticed that smoking them, while it gives them extra flavor they stay crisper and still retain alot of their heat since they are usually smoked at around 250.  I do mine in the oven lately and cook them at about 325 for about 45 mins and they are mild yet very tasty  JMO


----------



## flash (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree. I do them on the gas grill same temp and time. Bacon gets much crispier, but he pepper is softer......no problem, I love 'em.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

Your ABT'S look wonderful!
I love the mixture you came up with!!


----------



## cman95 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks good. Thanks for sharing the recipe for stuffing.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jul 16, 2008)

Held up just fine without toothpics, and no danger of my guests spearing themselves.


----------

